# Crazy Haul!



## Lalli (Oct 23, 2006)

My Haulage over the past month
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Benefit*
Non Fiction Volume 6
Bad Gal Eye Khol
High Brow
*MAC*
Eyeshadows
Humid
Ricepaper
Amber Eyes
Bronze
Antiqued
Honey Lust

*Khol*
Smolder x2

*Lipgelees*
Saplicious
Dewy Jube

*Shadesticks*
Corn
Overcase
Sharkskin

*Pigments*:
Blue Brown
Tan
Rose
Golden Olive

*Blush*
Studio Mist: Peach Spritz

*Blot Powder:*Medium/Dark

*Brushes:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*207
188
217
231
168
259
191
239
209
266
192
129

4 Pan Pallette

Most of the things arent in the pics coz i left em in my pink traincase at uni
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe but i uploaded pics of what i bought
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









​


----------



## Kim. (Oct 23, 2006)

OMG seriously WOAH, you ladies from spektra don't mess around with your haulage! Very nice haul!


----------



## lovalotz (Oct 23, 2006)

oooh lovely
much have cost u a bunch!
Don't feel guilty...it's worth it =)


----------



## angelica (Oct 25, 2006)

Girl that whole haul can pay my rent and gas bill!!


----------



## Lalli (Oct 25, 2006)

^^lmao!!! i knw but I saved up and bought sh it loads hehe coz i needed it

im going again 2nite with my bf


----------



## user79 (Oct 26, 2006)

Thats a ton of stuff! Damn.


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 26, 2006)

whaaaaaat!!!!!??????? great stuff!


----------



## Lalli (Oct 28, 2006)

oo i go the new Lip Varnish in Warning! today


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 29, 2006)

wow..amazing haul


----------



## aziza (Nov 1, 2006)

That's a lot of shi*! I'm looking at your brushes and i'm drooling...maybe I should just blow a whole paycheck on some more...hmmm.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 1, 2006)

awsome haul


----------

